
Tons of human waste, 14,000 needles removed from So. Cal. homeless encampment - tomcam
https://www.ocregister.com/2018/03/08/thousands-of-pounds-of-human-waste-close-to-14000-hypodermic-needles-cleaned-out-from-santa-ana-river-homeless-encampments/
======
geofftrojans
It says that they relocated the 700+ people living there to temporary housing.
I'm interested to see where they end up. Cleaning up the area is nice, and a
step in the right direction, but if everyone ends up right back on the street
then we have really only shifted the problem somewhere else.

~~~
meremortals
Many of them have been relocated to San Clemente and the residents are not
stoked [http://www.ocregister.com/2018/02/28/too-early-to-weigh-
impa...](http://www.ocregister.com/2018/02/28/too-early-to-weigh-impacts-of-
homeless-influx-san-clemente-says/)

